# Some new Protean terrariums



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I picked up a couple of these tanks at Frogday back in March. I wasn't sure how I wanted to set them up, I filled one with leca and a couple of inches of sphagnum. I kept adding cuttings and a piece of driftwood and few months later it looked like a tank.


























I added some leaf litter and my group of Popas. 








That led to this.








Which led to this.








Happy V-day Frogs!
I'll keep you all updated.
Enjoy
Keith


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

HAHA awesome just throwing cuttings around can be the best way to plant sometimes, how many adults did you start with and did they just use the film canisters?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I have an adult trio a 1.2 (I think). These guys look so much alike, and all very close in size it is hard to tell them apart. The froglets that they produced came from a brom that I lost from scale. The rest of the broms don't hold water very well, they have since moved to film canisters. Both white and black.

Keith


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

NICE! Funny, that's what our garage looks like too...


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice Keith, you've got enough projects there to keep you busy for months to come.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, what are the dimensions of those tanks?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like someone went off the deep end .  
That should keep you busy all summer . Now you have to figure out what you want to put in them .


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow you will have some nice projects going in your near future for sure!! Looking forward to seeing how everything come out!!!


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Julio said:


> pretty sweet, what are the dimensions of those tanks?


the smaller ones are: 15" x 17" x 18" they fit 3 across a 4' rack
the larger are 22.5" x 17" x 18" fit 2 across a 4' rack




pigface said:


> Looks like someone went off the deep end .
> That should keep you busy all summer . Now you have to figure out what you want to put in them .


You have never spent a summer in AZ, I don't think silicone will even dry @ 115˚.
I am trying to get 9 of these ready within 2 weeks for these two racks. I need to take advantage of this 75˚ sunshine!








I already have plenty of frogs waiting for their new tanks. 

















I did not get much done today, just a lot of hole drilling. My wrist is really wishing I had Jason pre-drill these...next time. 
I picked up a costco size brick of coco fiber today.








Some driftwood that I got from chispas a while back. It's nice to get this stuff out of my living room....It was really starting to look like a pet store.








Thats all for today.
Keith


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

That is awesome that you have all those vivs to work with. Those racks look great.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

mmmm I love it when i have so many fresh tanks to work with! You must be having a blast!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

looks great Keith.....the collection is expanding exponentially


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Were the tanks delivered, shipped or picked up?

Jeremy


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

JeremyHuff said:


> Were the tanks delivered, shipped or picked up?
> 
> Jeremy


Jason and Jeff from Protean delivered them on Sunday. Shipping them was an option as well.

Thanks for the compliments guys, back to work.

Keith


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres how we role!








Glad you like them keith. Thanks again


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wish i coudl get mine like that.


----------



## tangeckos (Mar 3, 2009)

This actually made me laugh out loud I love it!!


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

Keith, I am glad you are enjoying them. Keep posting photos along the way. 

Jeremy, we ship cross country. We just shipped a pallet of 8 cages to Cherry Hill, New Jersey. They arrived and none were damaged. 8 terrariums measuring 16 x 16 x 30 tall. 

Back to the glass!

Thanks Keith.

-Jason.P


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for posting that pic. Jeff. I was bummed I didn't take one of the Protean Express. Thanks again guys!

A little Update:
I got a decent chunk of the backgrounds started today. However I worked until the sun went down, so I will have to add some pics tomorrow. I thought about trying clay backgrounds for these tanks. But since I am renting, GS & cork bark will make it a lot easier come moving time. I added a few 2" plant baskets to each background, I have not had these in a background before. I do like the idea of more places to add plants.

Keith


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

What's the story with the glass on top of the plastic temp tanks? 

Nice tanks I'm chomping at the bit til September.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Looking great Keith, Jason's tanks are awesome I got a chance to see the two that Keith had finished last time I was in AZ, always glad that those popas are doing so good for you too. 
Charles


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Jeff R said:


> What's the story with the glass on top of the plastic temp tanks?
> 
> Nice tanks I'm chomping at the bit til September.


Jeff those are an extra set of doors. That is one of my favorite things about these tanks, with a few extra sets of doors keeping the fronts clean should be real easy. If you notice the 10gals on my rack all have dirty doors, I have given up on keeping them clean. It seems like everytime I do at least one door will fall off, giving me the chance to develop new swear words. Those tanks are pretty old and nothing last forever. I will be glad when they are horizontal housing froglets. This should allow me to use the 19qt containers I have been currently using, to store all my extra coco fiber. I am also a huge fan of the sliding glass doors for photography. Trying to focus a camera while holding a falling door, I have found a bit challenging. I'm still not good at taking pics, but makes practicing a lot easier.










I have not had any time to play with the new tanks the last couple days. I had to take care of the piling up work from earlier in the week. I am hoping to find some time this weekend, of course the are forecasting rain.... Here is what they are looking like.

I know you all like my lush backyard landscaping!










Enjoy
Keith


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

almazan said:


> Looking great Keith, Jason's tanks are awesome I got a chance to see the two that Keith had finished last time I was in AZ, always glad that those popas are doing so good for you too.
> Charles


Thanks Charles! I have 2 froglets thus far and several more tads in canisters and whats left of their favorite brom. 

Keith


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

So many tanks to play with! I'll be following!


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Finally an update! The backgrounds are done and pretty well cured. Tomorrow I will finish cleaning them up, install the drains and paint the outside edges where the GS is seen. I hope to have them on the racks Thurs. Here are a few pics of what they are looking like.

Enjoy
Keith


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking good Keith!


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Picture Time!

I finally got them onto the racks, some plants are on the way. More pics to come.









The drains I used (from AZDR)








Alamazan gave me the great to stick a plant basket on the inside of the tank to keep leca from seating against the drain.








An old pic. pre-Protean








And the new. Good thing I have a wide angle lens!

























Enjoy
Keith


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looking sweet, wish i had that kind of room!


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

They look totally cool Keith, nice job.

Christina


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

They look awesome Keith, great job with the grouted rocks too. Man the Protean tanks just looks so clean.
Charles


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I cant wait to get some plants in them.

Keith


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Question--can you lift both sections of glass out of the front of the tank so you can work from the front when you're first setting up a tank?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Those tanks are awesome!


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

What does a tank from protean set you back? I would mind upgrading mine! Any idea on pricing?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

TDK said:


> Question--can you lift both sections of glass out of the front of the tank so you can work from the front when you're first setting up a tank?


If you are referring to the two sliding doors, yes they are both removable. None of the other glass panels are though.



prolawn_care said:


> What does a tank from protean set you back? I would mind upgrading mine! Any idea on pricing?


I paid less than $100/ tank. I did get two different sizes and also ordered 14 of them and a couple prior, a group discount may have been figured. I would contact Jason his info is on his landing page @ PROTEAN TERRARIUM Coming Soon…

I got a 30pack of broms today from Dart Frog Mega Store. I was pretty impressed with the variety....even included a neo. blueberry muffin! I will get some pics this weekend.

Keith


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Here are some pics of the Brom pack. I am really loving the way they look in my living room.
I set them in a future project, a 50gal Sea Clear I scored off craigslist for $75. It was brand new with a little crack from shipping. I think I see a Wardian case in my future!

Enjoy 
Keith


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks like all the broms arrived in great shape, there's a really nice variety there too!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Seeing all the fun your having makes me seriously anxious to get my 18" cube and aurantiacas! I'm super jealous! Good work friend


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

I like that red brom in the back right corner from the last pic., i think it's a neo. Dr. K, lol


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Just a couple questions. I'm going to be contacting Protean here soon (hoping they can make a "Frog Day" delivery) with an order of somewhere between 4-10 tanks. How specific where you about the design for the tanks when ordering, and is there anything you would change (European fronts, different vent location, size, etc) if you could do it again. Also, are the sliding doors difficult to FF proof? It seems like the central seam is the only real issue there...no?

Thanks.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Boondoggle said:


> Just a couple questions. I'm going to be contacting Protean here soon (hoping they can make a "Frog Day" delivery) with an order of somewhere between 4-10 tanks. How specific where you about the design for the tanks when ordering, and is there anything you would change (European fronts, different vent location, size, etc) if you could do it again. Also, are the sliding doors difficult to FF proof? It seems like the central seam is the only real issue there...no?
> 
> Thanks.


I was pretty specific when ordering, because I had purchased 2 at last years Frogday and wanted to make sure the new ones matched. I did not change anything, since the one I had set up is doing great. Jason did ask if I wanted anything changed though. 

If I were to change anything, maybe a little deeper below the door. The ones I have are 4" it allows for an couple inches of LECA, same for substrate. The leaf litter is kinds piled up above the door line. This has not been a problem with my popas...my variabilis are NINJAS and I will have to be pretty cautious when opening the door.

As for the Euro vents.. I am not sure what the advantage would be. I live in a 0% humidity area and too much venting leads to a really dry tank. I think the advantage of the Euro style vents are to reduce the fog on doors?? I do not have this problem, could be my location.

For the fruit flies, they are a staple part of my diet, without them I would parish. My house has quite a few loose ones from the tubs I use for froglets. I have seen a couple wanders find their way out through the seem of the doors, but not enough to fix, and ruin the clean aesthetics that these tanks have. I have seen some ideas, as well as thought of a few of my own. 

foam tape-Christina Hanson mentioned this seems like a good idea.
silicone gasket-would be an easy solution
1/'4" air hose clear- sliced length wise and capped on the edge of the outer door

These may come into play once I get some Hydei in them. I will try fruit or anything else first. 

Hope that helps
Keith


I should be updating with pics soon.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish my wife would let me set up one baker rack let alone that many


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

D3monic said:


> I wish my wife would let me set up one baker rack let alone that many


Same here. I had to swear to just one tank


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

keith campbell said:


> The drains I used (from AZDR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know any sources for these valves? I have emailed AZDR about them but have gotten no response and I need to get some pretty soon. ANY help on this would be appreciated (need about 10 methinks).

Thanks,

Jeremy Boondoggle


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

keith campbell said:


> Finally an update! The backgrounds are done and pretty well cured. Tomorrow I will finish cleaning them up, install the drains and paint the outside edges where the GS is seen. I hope to have them on the racks Thurs. Here are a few pics of what they are looking like.
> 
> Enjoy
> Keith


Sorry for the silly question but which type of paint do you use for this?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

D3monic said:


> I wish my wife would let me set up one baker rack let alone that many





jeeperrs said:


> Same here. I had to swear to just one tank


Meh....Wives are overrated. Once you get used to take-out and fruitflies...its not so bad.



alabao15 said:


> Sorry for the silly question but which type of paint do you use for this?


Sorry I have not gotten to this thread for a while. I used Sherwin Williams Duration (low voc) I am not a fan of SW products though, it was there to use. I have used several others all with the same results. It sticks but can be easily removed if needed.(razor blade, finger nail, maybe even a wet sponge) It is not permanent. I am sure if you gave the glass a better tooth (sanded) the paint would adhere better when cured. Oil based paints will adhere better, but smell, take solvents to clean up, and take a week to cure...still can smell for months.(unless it is atomized- airless sprayer, spray cans, etc)

Now for some pics. Still have a few empty pots and would like to add some moss, tillandsia, orchids, etc., etc, etc. Almazan sent me a box full of cuttings, I picked a few cuttings up from Eric M. and SamsonsFrogs sent me more leaf litter than I know what to do with...Thanks Guys!!

























































Its nice to fell somewhat done with these for now. BUT....on to the next stack!









Enjoy
Keith


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

They look great, I can't wait for mine.


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Me neither!!!


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow Keith. The room looks phenomenal!

It was nice before but those new vivs give the racks a very polished look. I really like the rocks and large pieces of wood.

Now we need pics of the inhabitants in their new homes


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

what sizes are the tanks you have?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all! I will get some pics with frogs in them in a month or so. I want to get the plants and bugs better established before introducing the frogs.



spottedcircus said:


> what sizes are the tanks you have?


the smaller ones are: 15" x 17" x 18" they fit 3 across a 4' rack
the larger are 22.5" x 17" x 18" fit 2 across a 4' rack

LxWxH

Keith


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Keith do you have any broms in the viv with the popas?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

MaxB22 said:


> Hey Keith do you have any broms in the viv with the popas?


Brandon,
There are 2 broms in there. The parents seem to prefer the broms over the film canisters. Out of the 8 froglets that have surfaced over the last couple of months: 6 were deposited in broms, 2 were in film canisters (both white). Now I need to get my Escudos set up!!!

Enjoy
Keith


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Time for a update! I received a box stuffed full of great plants from Manuran a few weeks ago. I still have a few empty pots and some background space to fill. I have an order coming from Antone that should take care of that. Here is what they are looking like.


















































































I have begun placing a few frogs into thier new tanks.








Male








female (She must have wanted attention too, they are in the same spot)
















Enjoy
Keith


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Man, those vivs look awesome. Great job! Nice looking Bastis and Escudo.

do you have any pics of your fant setup? Or perhaps its one of the ones above.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW Keith, those look awesome! I really like the way you used the rocks, I may have to get myself a couple of those. 

I've still got tons of plants for you, I'm hoping to get up that way next weekend.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those vivs look sweet!!!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Keith, NICE pics! It's rare that tanks look as good in pics as they do in person, however your pics definitely do them justice!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

That top Basti pic is awesome . I can't wait to get some of those. The vivs look good also .


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys! These tanks really make shooting pics. of frogs a lot easier, Its amazing what a free hand can do!! I saw my bastis transporting a tadpole on Wed. followed by a pretty vicious case of domestic violence yesterday! Wish I had a video camera, those two were going at it!! I have witnessed this behavior with my popas while breeding. It appears the male will call in the female, once she is near him. The male will attack.....weird how these guys work.

Keith


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

poimandres said:


> Man, those vivs look awesome. Great job! Nice looking Bastis and Escudo.
> 
> do you have any pics of your fant setup? Or perhaps its one of the ones above.


Leo, 
The fants are still in tubs, just leaf litter and pothos. I was going to put my variabilis into this tank, however they have begun breeding. I think I will hold off on moving them and put my younger pair of fantasticus in here instead. I am kinda worried that they will lay eggs behind the big fake rock, making it very hard to retrieve them though....I'll probably just wait.










The third rack was kinda put on hold. Its way too hot to play in the garage right now.

Keith


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Absolutely superb looking my friend. Great mix of stone, wood and plants! How did you make your rocks?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Phyllobater said:


> Absolutely superb looking my friend. Great mix of stone, wood and plants! How did you make your rocks?


Thanks!
I have had a couple request for construction info. I may do a thread in the construction area on the next group of tanks. But for now without going into too much detail, here is a simple list of supplies and some pics.:

Great Stuff (though I prefer to used closed cell foam or even styrofoam over GS)
steak knife
sand paper
torch

grout from lowes-
warm gray (practically white)
gray
black 

hours of practice

Make a few extra pieces in case some do not turn out so well. Everything is covered in the thread here by the "RockFather" HX: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/16605-making-fake-rocks.html

If you have any questions send me a PM.

Enjoy
Keith


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Absolutely incredible. I've gotta try that! Please can you show us more in depth coverage of the creation process of those.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

chinoanoah said:


> Absolutely incredible. I've gotta try that! Please can you show us more in depth coverage of the creation process of those.


I have finally gotten around to the second stack, it is moving along pretty slow though. I have been taking some pics along the way and once I get some substance I will post a build thread. Until then, here are some updated pics.

Enjoy
Keith


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

That azureus is huge, haha!

Great work, btw.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

OMG that azureus has bigger breasts then a playmate!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

What plant is this? (if they are all the same)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you have one sweet rack!!! great viv designs


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Julio said:


> you have one sweet rack!!! great viv designs


Congrats Julio, you hit 8000 posts today!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Congrats Julio, you hit 8000 posts today!


Yeah he's like that, always dropping the two or three word posts all over the place ;-)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hahahah, i don't keep track, just have a lot of time when i am at the office to play online


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

chinoanoah said:


> What plant is this? (if they are all the same)


It's a Begonia sp. from some cuttings I gave him, I have tons if your interested.

-and Keith still looking great my friend.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Guys! My frogs don't skip too many meals, and the azureus have taken full advantage of harvesting larva from feeding stations.




Julio said:


> you have one sweet rack!!! great viv designs


Thanks... everytime I say that I get slapped! 

chinoanoah- They are types rex begonias, the 2 on the left were from Almazan the one on the right from Eric M. They look pretty similar in the pics., but in person the one on the right has a deep red stem vs pinkish, and a slightly different leaf pattern. I am curious if/when they flower if they will be the same. Each of those clusters were propagated from a single leaf! Gotta love begonias...I think I have a dozen or so variations on these racks.

Keith


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice Rack ~ I'm trying to run my posts up to catch Julio ok


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> Same here. I had to swear to just one tank


Hahahaha Not me Ive done warned my gf once we find a place THIS HOBBY IS GOING TO GET BAD FOR US LOL


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

keith campbell said:


> Jeff those are an extra set of doors. That is one of my favorite things about these tanks, with a few extra sets of doors keeping the fronts clean should be real easy. If you notice the 10gals on my rack all have dirty doors, I have given up on keeping them clean. It seems like everytime I do at least one door will fall off, giving me the chance to develop new swear words. Those tanks are pretty old and nothing last forever. I will be glad when they are horizontal housing froglets. This should allow me to use the 19qt containers I have been currently using, to store all my extra coco fiber. I am also a huge fan of the sliding glass doors for photography. Trying to focus a camera while holding a falling door, I have found a bit challenging. I'm still not good at taking pics, but makes practicing a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good old dessert landscape! haha


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking pics! Is that a new Tinc species? D. Fatzureus perhaps?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

TROW--you haven't contacted me about the 4 tanks from Protean that you have for me. Have you shipped? TDK


----------

